# Medway Hedgehog Rescue



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, I have recently started a rescue centre based in Medway Kent, And i thought i would put a post on here!..
I have always volunteered with various wildlife centres, but there was no other hedgehog rescue anywhere near me, so i thought i would do something about it!
I even made it into the local paper last week!

Hedgehog learns to walk again after being found in Singlewell Road, Gravesend

I am a registered carer with the British Hedgehog Preservation Society.. we have setup as a small homebased charity we believe in the 3 R's ... Rescue, Rehabilitate & Release.. 
We are trying to get the word out about us, as the more people who know about us the more hogs we'll be able to help..

Thanks for reading..
We also have an Amazon wishlist .. simply search 'Medway Hedgehog Rescue'


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Hi, I have recently started a rescue centre based in Medway Kent, And i thought i would put a post on here!..
> I have always volunteered with various wildlife centres, but there was no other hedgehog rescue anywhere near me, so i thought i would do something about it!
> I even made it into the local paper last week!
> 
> ...


Liked you on Faceache! :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Hi, I have recently started a rescue centre based in Medway Kent, And i thought i would put a post on here!..
> I have always volunteered with various wildlife centres, but there was no other hedgehog rescue anywhere near me, so i thought i would do something about it!
> I even made it into the local paper last week!
> 
> ...


Got to love our spiky little friends :flrt: I will give you a like a share on facebook : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good for you! The situation regarding hedgehogs is getting pretty dire and they need help in our modern, hazard-filled world.

Great on the driving instructor stopping to pick Dennis up though!


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know, he stopped his pupil during his lesson, Dennis is doing great.. He can even run now!.. hes put on loads of weight too.. 
Its ridiculous how fast they are declining.. from 30 million in the 1950's .. to around 1 million now... 
ive only been doing hedgehogs this year, and ive already had 15 brought in to me... 6 have been released (so happy!) .. ive still got 4 with me.. the rest sadly didnt make it, and were either PTS or died with me.. but at least they were safe and comfortable at the end...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

kellysmith1976 said:


> I know, he stopped his pupil during his lesson, Dennis is doing great.. He can even run now!.. hes put on loads of weight too..
> Its ridiculous how fast they are declining.. from 30 million in the 1950's .. to around 1 million now...
> ive only been doing hedgehogs this year, and ive already had 15 brought in to me... 6 have been released (so happy!) .. ive still got 4 with me.. the rest sadly didnt make it, and were either PTS or died with me.. but at least they were safe and comfortable at the end...


You're doing an amazing job by the sounds of it, well done. Keep us updated on Dennis's progress as well as any other hedgehog stories!! 

: victory:


----------

